# ICE OUT!!!!



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I saw on the MN DNR website that the ice went off Detroit yesterday. I was wondering if anyone has any reports of ice coming off around the area???


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Almost all the lakes in Ottertail county have been ice free since yesterday. Now all we need is a week in the 70s to heat that shallow water up.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

How about Ottertail itself? Is that ice free?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I would bet that Ottertail is. Both Star and Dead are both off and they are very large lakes also.


----------

